# Lego goblin raiding party



## Zander (Jan 7, 2015)

The latest wave of Lego collectible minifigures, Series 13, was released recently. It includes a very cool goblin. I used one to create the front centre goblin in the picture below. He's almost as sold except that I replaced his weapon and gave him short legs instead of standard-sized ones.

He inspired me to create an entire goblin raiding party using more of the goblins plus Lego and third party pieces I had already.

Back row from left: Thug, Sniper, Soldier
Front row from left: Barbarian, Boss, Stabber





Questions? Comments? Call to arms?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 8, 2015)

Which companies make the third party stuff you buy?


----------



## Zander (Jan 8, 2015)

TarionzCousin said:


> Which companies make the third party stuff you buy?




I buy and use third party pieces from too many sources to list them all. However, if you mean for the goblins pictured: 

* most of the legs are from BrickFortress (Lego doesn't make articulated short legs),
* the sniper's body armour, quiver and crossbow are by BrickWarriors, 
* the soldier's helmet, spear and shield are also BrickWarriors, and 
* the stabbers daggers are by Little Armory. 

The rest are all Lego parts. Note that the sniper's hood and thug's cape were slightly modded by me. 

Most of the third party pieces I use aren't from so-called clone brands, i.e. companies that produce minifigures of their own and therefore compete directly with Lego. The third party vendors such as BrickWarriors make parts for Lego minifigure collectors. All of their designs are original.

I sometimes use parts from Lego's competitors such as Kre-o, Hasbro's construction toy brand (formerly known in Korea as Oxford Toys), but only when a Lego equivalent doesn't exist. For example, I created a minifigure of Drizzt using Kre-o's drow head and hair, Lego's body and modified cape, BrickWarrior's body armour and Little Armory's scimitars. Lego make body armour and scimitars, but not the right design.

Hope that helps.


----------

